# Monty is hurt..



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

My poor baby has somehow hurt himself.

He comes in at night and he was fine when I brought him in. I went to bed and for some reason I woke up at 5.30, maybe because he hadn't been in for his normal 5am wake up call.

I called him and no answer, which is very strange. Ever had that sinking feeling? 

I went downstairs and he was in the living room. I called him again and he limped over to me, his back leg on the left is not right.
What is also very strange is that one of his eyes has a bloody discharge 

I have no idea what has happened, there was no noise during the night..if he would have been outside my guess would have been that he was hit by a car. There is nothing that high in this house that he could have fallen, and nothing on the floor that could have fallen on him.

He is obviously in pain the poor baby 


My vet has an emergency call out but he is already out at someone elses house as their dog is ill so I am going to have to wait for 3 hours to take him in to the other vet.

At the moment he is hiding under my bed, he will purr if I stroke him, but he is hurting, please keep your fingers crossed that it is nothing serious


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I hope the vet can figure out what's wrong and make Monty all better. atback


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Marie. I sure hope he has fallen or similar, if this is an illness it has come on very fast


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

It doesn't sound like an illness, it does seem like he got injured, somehow. Is the eye discharge actually *bloody* or is it just reddish colored? The weeping from a kitty's eyes is a rust/red color due to the bacteria reacting to the air and is normal. If he had received some sort of head trauma, I would also expect him to squint his eyes, too. Will he let you feel the leg he was limping on? It really must be bothering him if he is hiding and isolating himself.
I hope after the vet manipulates his leg that he determines it is a soft tissue injury (_pulled/strained muscle/tendon_) and puts him on rest and maybe an anti-inflamatory. _Can cats have anti-inflamatories? I think I'd check on that..._

*_closes eyes to send good thoughts and healing wishes to you and Monty_*


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

My guess is a car too 

I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Heidi, it is actually bloody. If I try and touch his leg he pulls away and since I don't want to hurt him I think it's best for me to leave it. I will ask the vet, if he is not sure, to do an x ray to see if anything is broken and do whatever he has to to make him well again. (so glad I am insured, with the house i have just bought I could not have afforded any large vet fees).

Melysion, he wasn't out last night and was fine when I went to bed, so couldn't have been a car...it is all very puzzling, I have no idea what he might have done in the house to have hurt himself so badly!

I have just called work and told them I won't be in until I have been and know what the issue is...they weren't very happy, but hey, I don't care :roll: 

At the moment he is sleeping, but I keep waking him up...just in case ya know


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, my. Blood. That can't be good. He'd have had to really whack himself good to do that. 
Is there a way he could have got caught in something and twisted his leg? I'm thinking of one time Shadow jumped up onto the bathroom windowsill and when she turned to jump down, she tried to step on the bar I hang my towel on and her foot/leg slipped and slid between the wall and the bar. She fell, and I was sure she'd broken her leg from getting caught-up that way and she didn't land well, at all. Turns out she was just fine, but it has made me more aware of which cats I allow in the bathroom with me and whether I will be able to watch them or not. (_showering or doing my hair_)
I wonder if something like that could have happened to Monty? 
I'm sure the vet will be able to help him. I really can't think of much a cat could do in their own home, without falling or having something fall on them, that could be serious.
*_still sending good thoughts and healing wishes_*


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Good healing thoughts going out for Monty. 
And I'll ask a certain kitty guardian angel if he could lend Monty a helping hand.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Poor baby had a dislocated hip! the vet put him under to take an xray and has fixed the hip already! his eye looks like it has a big scratch in it, so he has given me some antibiotic cream to put in it twice a day. He said he will be fine!! :mrgreen: 

The vet isn't sure what happened but he may have got himself caught in something as Heidi suggested, guess I will never know.


Bad kitty for scaring your mummy like that! And yes you can have some more ham :luv


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor, poor Monty. Thank goodness it was a hip dislocation, which while very painful, is easy to treat. 

You both deserve a nice nap together. Good thoughts and (((HUGS))) that he feels all better soon.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Poor Monty! I'm glad to hear it was something so easily fixed. Best wishes to him for a fast recovery.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Glad it's nothing too serious, best wishes for a speedy recovery Monty


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Glad to hear Monty's going to be okay! I guess now maybe you should take a really close look around your home for potential kitty hazards - do you have blinds with the cords hanging down that he could get tangled in? Or something in the bathroom like what Heidi described? Could he have been on top of the fridge or cabinets and hurt himself jumping down? You may never figure it out, but hopefully Monty has learned his lesson! Good luck dealing with the eye cream!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oooooohhhh! I had a little *shudder* at the thought of a dislocated hip. Poor, poor Monty! I'm very glad it was easily fixed. At least it wasn't something like a broken bone...a dislocation (_when caught early_) can usually be easily popped back into place, keep the animal resting (_no jumping or really using the limb with any force besides walking_) and allow the stretched tissue to reduce inflamation and return back to normal lengths that hold the joints in place. 
It sounds like his leg will be sore for a while, and he may naturally avoid using it while it needs to heal. Keep an eye on that scratch, that would be my biggest worry now. ...and good luck finding _what_ 8O in the house he did this on. Crazy cat.
Hugs to you, but happy hugs, since it seems he is going to be okay.
h


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Poor wee Monty. Glad he seems on the mend now

Yep, keep an eye on that eye. 8O


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

He still isn't very happy, but I am sure I wouldn't be with a bad hip and some sort of injury to my eyeball that made it bleed profusely!

At least he doesn't want to move Heidi, I am having to hand feed him as he refuses to get out of my bed to look for his dish.

He is eating lots of ham as he refused his normal food and I got worried about him getting sick from not eating!

I now have to attempt to put some eye cream in, wish me luck haha

It's like having little kids all over again!

I will be taking another look around the house tonight to see if I can work out exactly what happened..I feel so bad that I must not have seen a potential hazard *sigh*


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have good luck when they are asleep. 
I wash/dry my hands and put a dab of the cream on my finger in preparation. I plan the attack and go in, pet across the face and open the eye, quickly dabbing the ointment into the eye and then continuing to pet them like I hadn't done anything OR if they react immediately I just walk away w/out looking at them: What? Me?! I wasn't doing anything, I was just walking by... *_whistles innocently_*


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

Good plan! I will do that when he's sleeping :twisted:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Poor Monty!! I'm glad he's going to be alright. What a terrible fright for both of you atback


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I dislocated my shoulder two and a half years ago and it's still not quite right. However, as the dislocation came with a fall, and when I went to emergency about four weeks later with a Sub-Aracanoid bleed, and they let me fall in emergency banging up the arm again it may be taking longer to heal. Besides that, I'm not young (read old) and healing may be slower at my age.

What I'm trying to say is that Monty might be limping for a bit until it's properly healed. (Do cats heal faster?)

In emergency they put me out for --what?-- ten minutes for the relocation. That was the fast part. And I had help from a physiotherapist for the early healing.

I used to think that a dislocated joint only needed to be relocated, but I found out it was not so. I sometimes wonder if a broken bone would have been better. I would maybe imagine a feral cat with a dislocated joint would not last long.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Poor Monty! Glad it's nothing too serious atback 
He's staying n your bed because he feels safe there, Xanti. His Meowmie's scent helps him feel secure.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

How is Monty today?


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

gunter I think you are right 

Melysion, he is a little better today but still not himself..he has no desire to go out at all which is a sign that he isn't very happy yet (not that I would let him out anyway!).

He tried jumping on to the worktop this morning and missed and i caught him...I don't think it was because of his leg but rather his eye, i think he was having problems judging distance.

He is being spolit rotten of course :mrgreen:


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Xanti said:


> He is being spoilt rotten of course :mrgreen:


As well he should be. :luv Poor baby has been through a lot. atback I'm very glad to hear that his injuries weren't as serious as you had feared they might be. Give Monty some chin scritches for me.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The poor wee lamb deserves some spoiling! Keep it up. I'm so glad he's doing a bit better.


----------

